

Show HN: LAPM (Local Admin Password Maintainer) - RyanRies
https://github.com/ryanries/LAPM

======
RyanRies
Microsoft's LAPS (Local Admin Password Solution) is getting a lot of attention
lately, so I figured I'd open source my version, that I released via my blog
three months earlier.

